# Pork Crackling, NOT Cracklins ~ Foamheart



## foamheart (May 3, 2015)

OK, I have limited photos, I swear I took some but they seem to be hiding out.

What I made was a pig belly brined smoked crackling. I know, I heard you just suck in your breath with antisipation. I just ate it and it was what the BBQ Gods must eat while looking down upon us! Maybe its the original ambrosia!

I am sorry I can't find past pictures so please bear with me as I will try to explain whats missing.

These are cleaned bellies I have curing for bacon....... Mmmmmmm bacon gud! I clean and trimed these before curing so I could make cracklin's not to be confussed with cracklings. Never knew how important that "g" could be.













006.JPG



__ foamheart
__ May 3, 2015






This all started a year ago when Clarissa did something that made me think of this. The crackling that is.

For a terminology defination I'll call each of those pieces of cleaned belly a slab. A slab is a very flexible term.

I took an exceptionally thick & meaty slab and set it aside for this experiment.

Now you must use your own magic and imagine seeing one of the slabs double length, no not east and west but double north and south. <Chuckles>

I put in a tupperware bowl by folding it in half, of course the skin side was in the middle. Then I made a poured my loin brine over it.

*Pork Loin Brine*    (Pork Loin = 143 IT)

1 qt.                      Water

1/4t.                     Chipotle

1/2t.                     Ginger

1/3C                     Salt

1/2C                     Brown sugar

                            Tiger sauce

1/4t.                     Thyme

1C                         Apple cider

1/4C                     Maple syrup

½ T                        Maple extract

Thats some good stuff there......

It sat in the reefer in my way for 2 full days, the out dryed amd back in over night to dry a little.

Then to the smoker, 1 hours de-water, 3 hours of  apple smoke climaxing at 145 degrees IT. Work your thermostat to achieve 145 in 4 hours total because....... Thats right its not cured and we want to be safe! Although the brine will cover any close calls.

Out of the smoker, ZOMG it smells sooooo good, luckily I smoked it while cooking the cracklins (not to be confused with cracklins), so I wasn't tempted to just stop and eat it then and there!

I cut the rind or skin off, its easier when its all molten ooey gooey. and back to the reefer till today.

We have a brined and smoked slab, seriously and techinally I believe that mades it bacon. <Shrugs>

 I placed it fat side up and made the cutest little criss crossed scores in the fat.

In the 9 x 13 casserole pyrex pan and into the oven at 325 degrees! Its already been to 145 so whatever we do now is just extra gravy on your rice! Three hours later, I crank the heat up to 400 for the last 20 mins.

OMG!! I have a picture!













003.JPG



__ foamheart
__ May 3, 2015






Oh did I mention I cut it in half before baking?

I let it sit doe 30 mins. and sliced it with the score marks.













009.JPG



__ foamheart
__ May 3, 2015






That is crunchie goodness on top were that fat has slightly rendered. Of course its juicy. I also have to say its the richest meat I ever ate. Just a little bit goes a long way, even when you have good fresh Louisiana sweet potatoes on the plate with it.

If you are counting calories, or worried about chloristeral (I know its misspelled, figure it out...LOL), you might want to pass on this. If you want the most decadent meal you'll ever eat, I doubt you'll be able to beat this one. GWAD it was great!

Its one of those meals you know the French must have a name for like "ITSUNBELIVEABLEPORKDISH"

The Bearview?













013.JPG



__ foamheart
__ May 3, 2015






Brined, smoked pork belly crackling, cantaloupe, Louisiana Sweet potatoes, and a pear salad. I thought the sweet potatoes would compliment the bellies richness. It tried!

This was totally amazing.

One last comment, I got a jar of "dripping", I don't know what to do with but its has the mose unbelieve aroma you ever smelled!! I am open to suggestions!













014.JPG



__ foamheart
__ May 3, 2015






I am so sorry to have lose or misplaced the pictures, especially since I was trying to document it. Awesome sauce!

I would liek to thank Clarissa aka "Snorklegirl" for inspiring this. She is a great chef who is cloaked in a nurse's clothing!

Thanks for checking it out, and I can only hope you take a chance and try this....... its really over the top!


----------



## pc farmer (May 3, 2015)

Awesomeness.         :drool


:points: for this.


----------



## b-one (May 3, 2015)

Looks great Foam! Nice health food to keep yourself greased up!:biggrin:


----------



## ajbert (May 3, 2015)

I always figured a person needs to have some fat in their diet to help keep everything lubed up on the inside.  That way everything moves around easily and keeps the joints lubed, right?

I've had plenty of cracklins over the years but this is a first for cracklings.  I always thought they were the same thing.  Dang it!  Almost made it through the day without learning something and you went and ruined that for me!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (May 3, 2015)

Wow Foam, nice thread my friend.  Looks awesome !  Thumbs Up


----------



## timtimmay (May 3, 2015)

Nice work!  I use the drippings instead of butter in most of the cast iron cooking.


----------



## crazymoon (May 4, 2015)

Foam, Nice post and good looking crackling.


----------



## foamheart (May 4, 2015)

c farmer said:


> Awesomeness.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you sir. You know I think its would have been just almost as good without brining which would have certainly shortened the process.


b-one said:


> Looks great Foam! Nice health food to keep yourself greased up!


Thank you!

Everyone once in awhile ya just gotta stray from the program. Get that dutch chocolate brownie with chocolate ice cream and hot fudge on top. I figure this drops right into that catagory.


----------



## themule69 (May 4, 2015)

I can almost taste it from here. That is a fine looking plate.







Happy smoken.

David


----------



## mr t 59874 (May 4, 2015)

Foamheart said:


> Everyone once in awhile ya just gotta stray from the program.


Stray?  Why I've never heard of such a thing.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





      Good job Foam sounds terrific will give it a shot.

Tom


----------



## foamheart (May 4, 2015)

AJBert said:


> I always figured a person needs to have some fat in their diet to help keep everything lubed up on the inside.  That way everything moves around easily and keeps the joints lubed, right?
> 
> I've had plenty of cracklins over the years but this is a first for cracklings.  I always thought they were the same thing.  Dang it!  Almost made it through the day without learning something and you went and ruined that for me!


I hate to admitt, I had never heard of a crackling either. Now Momma made a pork roast that sometimes came almost to forming a crackling, but Clarissa was the one that set me upon the path of glory. This stuff is totally awesome! But...... you need to cook a small perfect cut of sow belly. Its not about quantity its all about quality. AND a little is amazing. I'm sorry I just can't think of a word good enough to describe it.


WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Wow Foam, nice thread my friend. Looks awesome !


Thank you my friend, I will never make bacon again without saving one slab! Next time it gets the best slab instead of the runt of the litter!


----------



## foamheart (May 4, 2015)

TimTimmay said:


> Nice work! I use the drippings instead of butter in most of the cast iron cooking.


Thank you, you know I was thinking of just putting a touch behind my ear on next Saturday night and seeing what would transpire........


CrazyMoon said:


> Foam, Nice post and good looking crackling.


Thank you, you know I have thought of this ever since the first batch of bacon, when it was ready so smokie and it just jiggled like jello. You know thats gotta be good stuff! Then something that Clarissa did, which I can't link or remember because I can't find any of her posts still here. Snorklegirl seems to have dissappeared. She was a fine chef and a good person!


----------



## foamheart (May 4, 2015)

themule69 said:


> I can almost taste it from here. That is a fine looking plate.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you David. I would highly recommend ya try it, I KNOW you'd go crazy over it. Its gotta be a southern dish with all the delicious fat.


----------



## foamheart (May 4, 2015)

Mr T 59874 said:


> Stray?  Why I've never heard of such a thing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Its not for a chloresteral counter! But you have to go out there every once in a while. This is really magnificent. The sweet taters helpped to cut the grease overload. I was so impressed with it, I know you'll be.

Nice thing is Clarissa made me think of it, sad thing is when I final found what its called, I didn't create it myself...... But I did, before I saw someone else did. Dang Frenchies!


----------



## gary s (May 4, 2015)

Nice,   Looks great   wish I had me some !!!     
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Gary


----------



## foamheart (May 4, 2015)

gary s said:


> Nice,   Looks great   wish I had me some !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Most country folks like cracklins, they are really good when having a cool one and discussing world problems. They should be just salty enough to cause a thirst.

<Chuckles>

Thank you Gary.


----------



## oldschoolbbq (May 5, 2015)

Ooooo , Yum,Yum , Kevin . Looks great 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Thanks for the look.


----------



## kesmc27 (May 5, 2015)

SWEET......I wish I could retire and cook, smoke and be merry!

Looks Fabulous!







Steve


----------



## foamheart (May 5, 2015)

oldschoolbbq said:


> Ooooo , Yum,Yum , Kevin . Looks great
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank You my friend.


----------



## foamheart (Jun 15, 2015)

kesmc27 said:


> SWEET......I wish I could retire and cook, smoke and be merry!
> 
> Looks Fabulous!
> 
> ...


Wow Steve, so sorry. I missed your reply completely.

See if I had a fine smoke cabinet like yours I could work and smoke also.


----------



## dingo007 (Jun 17, 2015)

Awesome!...The wife goes crazy for pork cracklins...Definitely my next pork belly excursion! Thanks as always for the inspiration!


----------



## foamheart (Jun 17, 2015)

kesmc27 said:


> SWEET......I wish I could retire and cook, smoke and be merry!
> 
> Looks Fabulous!
> 
> ...


Wow Steve, so sorry. I missed your reply completely.

See if I had a fine smoke cabinet like yours I could work an smoke also.


----------



## foamheart (Jun 17, 2015)

Dingo007 said:


> Awesome!...The wife goes crazy for pork cracklins...Definitely my next pork belly excursion! Thanks as always for the inspiration!


Thank ye Thank ye...... Its hard to be cracklins, well maybe with fried pig skins.... but cracklins are a lot less labor intensive.

Man you need to try the Pork Crackling, I was put off for a very long time expecting to have a mouth full of greasy oil. Its not at all like that. AND a side like sweet taters or rice would totally negate that possibility.

Try it you'll like it.


----------

